

Introspective Robot Learns to Walk - damien
http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/Science-Fiction-News.asp?NewsNum=823
Video: <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehno85yI-sA" rel="nofollow">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehno85yI-sA</a><p>"Towards the end of the video, the robot conceptualizes itself, determining its own structure using sensors built into each joint. Then, it thinks of different ways that it might move - walk - from place to place. Starfish can also sense damage to any of its legs or joints, and then compensate."
======
iamwil
<http://ccsl.mae.cornell.edu/research/selfmodels/>

link to actual research page.

The gait looks more like a limp. The idea is neat, but it needs more work with
their gait--even undamaged.

